# Odyssey



## JoeH (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm new to this forum. Looking for a Odyssey camper built in early 60's in Magnolia AR. It was one shown on "The Price is right show" It is made of fiberglass and it folds out. It could be pulled with a small car. Thanks JoeH


----------

